# Sugar free jam/jelly?



## CharlieD (Jun 28, 2018)

I tried to search our files, but did not find anything. That of course doesn't mean that we don't have, it only means I did not find.
My daughter is on healthy diet, but wants jelly. Raspberry jelly. It sounds like a good idea. All I need to do is find simple TNT recipe so I could make some. I've never cooked with pectin, but maybe I should try.
Anyways I need, please, TNT recipe. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 28, 2018)

No such thing. What I mean is 1 cup of raspberries contain 4g of sugar. Most canning recipes call for "tons" of sugar. You can try making it with fresh raspberries, without sugar, by using gelatine as a thickener. That's all I can think of!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 28, 2018)

I would keep it simple, try cooking the raspberries with cornstarch and artificial sweetener to taste.  The mixture will thicken as it cools and will be more like a cheesecake topping or a pie filling than jelly.  The mixture will need to be refrigerated and used within a few days.

https://www.driscolls.com/recipe/raspberry-sauce

Good luck!


----------



## Rascal (Jun 29, 2018)

I make raspberry Jam every year, 50/50 fruit and sugar, ie 1kg sugar to 1kg fruit. We pour into sterilised jars, I believe you don't do it this way. I've never added pectin as the fruit is ripe it's comes naturally. My wife likes it on a scone with a dollop of cream.

Russ


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 29, 2018)

Just stir the berries, dont cook and serve, that  is the best you can do.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2018)

Freezer jam. Just mash up the berries, put it in a container, and freeze. You could add some Splenda.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 29, 2018)

Berries are full of natural sugar. The best you can do is No Sugar ADDED  jelly/jam. Cranberries are very tart with little natural sugar so you can cook down and use artificial sweeteners to sweeten homemade jelly/jam or juice.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't know if this will help but, this is what I do with Strawberries. 



I clean and hull the berries, put them in my blender with a bit of water (TBL per cup of berries) and maybe or not, a touch of sugar (tsp per cup).. Most berries are sweet so, really no added sugar required (for me)..



After blending well I strain into a pot and cook down to a jam consistency. 

I add this to various batters and spread on toast, biscuits, etc..


Ross


----------

